# May the Force be with you! - Diese zehn großartigen Games stammen aus dem Star Wars-Universum



## 0sm0 (14. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *May the Force be with you! - Diese zehn großartigen Games stammen aus dem Star Wars-Universum* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: May the Force be with you! - Diese zehn großartigen Games stammen aus dem Star Wars-Universum


----------



## Valadur83 (14. November 2014)

Schönes Thema für mich als langjährigen SW Fan aber was ist mit den Spielen der Dark Forces/Jedi Knight Reihe? Was ist mit Rebel Assault 2 -welches damals der Hammer war? Oder Shadows of the Empire? X-Wing Alliance?  Gut sind oft Fortsetzungen von Reihen aber alles schöne Spiele^^


----------



## Turbo1993 (14. November 2014)

Ein Frevel, dass die Dark Force / Jedi Knight Serie fehlt. Gehört sie doch unbeschreitbar zu den besten Star Wars Spielen, die es gibt. Meiner Meinung nach ist SW:JK 2 neben KOTOR das beste Star Wars Spiel.


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2014)

Eine Star Wars-Top 10 ohne auch nur einen der drei Jedi Knight-Teile? Ist heute der erste April? Dafür der Drecks-Konsolenport "Republic Commando" mit Grafik aus der Steinzeit. Das nächste Mal bitte nicht den pickeligen Praktikanten an so ein Thema dran setzen, sondern jemanden, der als Spieler vielleicht irgendwann tatsächlich mal mit dem Thema in Berührung gekommen ist ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Eine Star Wars-Top 10 ohne auch nur einen der drei Jedi Knight-Teile? Ist heute der erste April? Dafür der Drecks-Konsolenport "Republic Commando" mit Grafik aus der Steinzeit. Das nächste Mal bitte nicht den pickeligen Praktikanten an so ein Thema dran setzen, sondern jemanden, der als Spieler vielleicht irgendwann tatsächlich mal mit dem Thema in Berührung gekommen ist ...



Wenn dir die Liste nicht zusagt, ist es dein gutes Recht, das zu sagen.
Das ist noch lange kein Grund unsere Autoren zu beleidigen.


----------



## NeoGenesis (14. November 2014)

Turbo1993 schrieb:


> Ein Frevel, dass die Dark Force / Jedi Knight Serie fehlt. Gehört sie doch unbeschreitbar zu den besten Star Wars Spielen, die es gibt. Meiner Meinung nach ist SW:JK 2 neben KOTOR das beste Star Wars Spiel.


Sehe ich genauso. Die beiden sind mit ganz großem Abstand vorn und nicht ein Teil der JK Reihe wird erwähnt. Da gibt es auf jeden Fall Verbesserungsbedarf


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Liste nicht zusagt, ist es dein gutes Recht, das zu sagen.
> Das ist noch lange kein Grund unsere Autoren zu beleidigen.


Ich denke, es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass "pickelig" nicht als Beleidigung gemeint war, sonders als Anspielung auf das a priori vermutete Alter von jemandem, der es tatsächlich schafft, eine solche Liste ohne die Jedi Knight-Spiele zusammen zu stellen. Welche Rekordwertungen die Titel (auch bei der PCG) eingefahren haben, wie ungeheuer beliebt sie immer noch bei der Community sind und welche Spiele regelmäßig auf den vorderen Plätzen landen, wenn - auch von der PCG - gefragt wird "Von welchen Spielen oder Reihen wünscht ihr euch eine Fortsetzung?", muss ich hier wohl niemandem erklären. Und wenn eine Liste eine gewisse Repräsentativität besitzen soll - und derartige Listen von Spielemagazinen erheben diesen Anspruch üblicherweise bis zu einem gewissen Grad - dann zieht auch der Hinweis auf "reine Geschmacksache" nur bedingt und dann muss man sich bei einem derartigen Fail eben auch schon mal Hohn und Spott gefallen lassen ...

Sollte sich jemand dadurch tatsächlich beleidigt gefühlt haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Turalyon (14. November 2014)

Was ist mit Empire at War? Hat auch ne Erwähnung verdient.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass "pickelig" nicht als Beleidigung gemeint war, sonders als Anspielung auf das a priori vermutete Alter von jemandem, der es tatsächlich schafft, eine solche Liste ohne die Jedi Knight-Spiele zusammen zu stellen. Welche Rekordwertungen die Titel (auch bei der PCG) eingefahren haben, wie ungeheuer beliebt sie immer noch bei der Community sind und welche Spiele regelmäßig auf den vorderen Plätzen landen, wenn - auch von der PCG - gefragt wird "Von welchen Spielen oder Reihen wünscht ihr euch eine Fortsetzung?", muss ich hier wohl niemandem erklären. Und wenn eine Liste eine gewisse Repräsentativität besitzen soll - und derartige Listen von Spielemagazinen erheben diesen Anspruch üblicherweise bis zu einem gewissen Grad - dann zieht auch der Hinweis auf "reine Geschmacksache" nur bedingt und dann muss man sich bei einem derartigen Fail eben auch schon mal Hohn und Spott gefallen lassen ...
> 
> Sollte sich jemand dadurch tatsächlich beleidigt gefühlt haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.



Unsere Specials haben noch nie einen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhoben, können sie gar nicht.
Außerdem spielt in die Auflistung auch immer der persönliche Geschmack des Autors mit rein.
Wir fordern euch am Ende jedes Special ja auch immer auf, weitere Vorschläge zu machen, die wir dann in einem späteren Update aufgreifen.
Das kann aber alles auch gesittet stattfinden, auch wenn man sich mit seiner eigenen Meinung in der aktuellen Aufstellung nicht hundertprozentig wiederfindet.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. November 2014)

Schon, aber Jedi Knight (egal welcher Teil) nicht zu erwähnen ist schon Frevelei. Dass sich 80% der heutigen "Gamer" schon im ersten Level hoffnungslos verlaufen würden, spielt diesbezüglich keine Rolle.


----------



## Bevier (14. November 2014)

Auch ich bin etwas irritert vom Fehlen der Dark Force/Jedi Knight-Reihe. 

Was aber auf den ersten Blick seltsam anmutet ist der erste Satz: "... war eines der *ersten * Spiele...". Die ersten Star Wars-Spiele erschienen bereits in den 80er Jahren. 1982 "The Empire Strikes Back" von Parker Bros für das Atari 2600, 1992 fielen die Rechte zurück an Lucas Arts, die daraufhin X-Wing entwickelten und 1993 veröffentlichten. KotoR erschien 10 Jahre später, nämlich 2003... dazwischen kamen noch einige weitere Spiele auf den Markt, wie auch einige jener, schwer vermisste Dark Force/Jedi Knight-Spiele...

Vielleicht sollte man nicht zu nachlässig bei Wikipedia nachforschen. Dort steht der Satz : "Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (kurz: KotOR) ist *eines der ersten* im Star-Wars-Universum angesiedelten Computer-*Rollen*spiele."


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass "pickelig" nicht als Beleidigung gemeint war,.



ganz ehrlich
Nein, es ist nicht offensichtlich

Noch viel zu lernen du hast, Padawan
Generell sollten eigentlich alle erstmal in sich gehen und sich Fragen was man von Meister Yoda hätte gelernt haben sollen.


----------



## FloTalon (14. November 2014)

Die Aufzählung ist echt ein Hohn. Vergleichbar mit einer "umfassenden" Nennung der bekannsten Fahrzeuge von VW: Golf und Passat  (Oder gibt das etwa noch was anderes? Käfer?? was ist ein Käfer??
Also wirklich wenn man solche News schreibt, dann bitte auch vernünftig


----------



## Sam28 (14. November 2014)

Knight of the old Republic ist eines der wenigen Spiele das ich gleich nach dem ersten durchspielen noch mal durchspielte, erst gut, dann als böse, auch um beim zweiten mal andere Entscheidungen auszuprobieren. Auch danach noch manchmal wieder gespielt.
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy habe ich mind. 3x durchgespielt, verschiedene Fähigkeiten und Lichtschwerter erhöhten den Wiederspielwert. Und neben dem durchspielen gab es noch viele male die ich es wieder gespielt habe.
Tie Fighter und X-Wing Alliance habe ich mit Begeisterung durchgespielt.
Star Wars: The old Republic habe ich ein halbes Jahr mit viel Spaß gespielt, für ein MMO vielleicht nicht die längste Zeit, aber die ganzen Epic Story Lines waren sehr gut gemacht.
Andere Star Wars Spiele habe ich gespielt, haben aber nicht ganz den Eindruch hinterlassen.
Ich hoffe auf weitere gute Star Wars Spiele, besonders Weltraum Simulationen und Jedi Knight Nachfolger.


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich
> Nein, es ist nicht offensichtlich


Für Dich nicht. Gut, das haben wir jetzt auch verstanden.


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Für Dich nicht. Gut, das haben wir jetzt auch verstanden.



Wir haben doch schonmal eine Umfrage gemacht um festzustellen das die Mehrheit der Leute _nicht du_ sind, ich würde nicht von mir auf andere schließen und man muss kein Machtnutzer sein um zu wissen das es warscheinlich nicht jeder sonderlich positiv oder zumindest Neutral aufnimmt wenn man die picklig nennt


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Unsere Specials haben noch nie einen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhoben, können sie gar nicht.


Ich sprach von Repräsentativität, nicht von Vollständigkeit. Dass sich Letztere nicht erreichen lässt, ist mir auch klar. (Wie sollte die bei einer "10 aus xxx"-Auswahl auch aussehen?)



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Außerdem spielt in die Auflistung auch immer der persönliche Geschmack des Autors mit rein.


Aber kann man so nicht letztlich jede Liste rechtfertigen, und sei sie noch so beliebig oder absurd? Klar kann ich auch in einer Liste der 100 einflussreichsten Bands und Musiker auf Elvis, Dylan, die Beatles und die Stones verzichten, weil das nicht meine Generation ist oder weil ich die Musik einfach nicht ausstehen kann - ziemlich doof aussehen tue ich dabei trotzdem für jeden, der Ahnung von der Materie hat.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das kann aber alles auch gesittet stattfinden, auch wenn man sich mit seiner eigenen Meinung in der aktuellen Aufstellung nicht hundertprozentig wiederfindet.


Es geht hier null um meine eigene Meinung, sondern um den allgemeinen Konsens, und der dürfte beim Thema "Top 10 und JK" ziemlich eindeutig sein. Das wäre er auch dann noch, wenn ich die Spiele persönlich total scheußlich fände. An der Bedeutung des Titels für (fast) alle anderen käme ich im Rahmen eines Specials trotzdem nicht vorbei.


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schonmal eine Umfrage gemacht um festzustellen das die Mehrheit der Leute _nicht du_ sind, ich würde nicht von mir auf andere schließen und man muss kein Machtnutzer sein um zu wissen das es warscheinlich nicht jeder sonderlich positiv oder zumindest Neutral aufnimmt wenn man die picklig nennt


"Pickeliger Praktikant" ist ein geflügeltes Wort, das nun wirklich nicht nur von mir benutzt wird, und in der Regel das geringe Alter oder die Unerfahrenheit von jemandem thematisiert. Lesen bildet. Googeln kann man danach natürlich auch. Das macht zur Not auch schlau.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Thema "Top 10 und JK"



Von Top 10 ist im Artikel nirgendwo die Rede.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2014)

Wo ist Jedi Knight 

edit: seh grad, das wurde ja schon geklärt


----------



## NeoGenesis (14. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von Top 10 ist im Artikel nirgendwo die Rede.



Das ist doch jetzt auch Haarspalterei. Im Titel ist von "großartigen Games" die Rede. Klar ist damit nicht gesagt, dass das auch die 10 besten (nach welcher Wertung auch immer) sein müssen, aber irgendwo erwartet man als geneigter Leser doch genau soetwas.

Und subjektiver Eindruck...naja, ist als würde ich schreiben "Diese zehn Großartigen MMORPGs spielen im Fantasy Universen" und dann zähle ich soetwas auf wie Star Wars:The Old Republic, The Lord of the Rings Online, etc. aber lasse halt einfach mal World of Warcraft aus.
Ist inhaltlich bestimmt richtig, hinterlässt nur einen sehr fragwürdigen Eindruck und macht sich somit selbst überflüssig.


----------



## gornhador (14. November 2014)

NeoGenesis schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt auch Haarspalterei. Im Titel ist von "großartigen Games" die Rede. Klar ist damit nicht gesagt, dass das auch die 10 besten (nach welcher Wertung auch immer) sein müssen, aber irgendwo erwartet man als geneigter Leser doch genau soetwas.
> 
> Und subjektiver Eindruck...naja, ist als würde ich schreiben "Diese zehn Großartigen MMORPGs spielen im Fantasy Universen" und dann zähle ich soetwas auf wie Star Wars:The Old Republic, The Lord of the Rings Online, etc. aber lasse halt einfach mal World of Warcraft aus.
> Ist inhaltlich bestimmt richtig, hinterlässt nur einen sehr fragwürdigen Eindruck und macht sich somit selbst überflüssig.



Und du betreibst jetzt keine Haarspalterei?  
Bei dem Niveau was von manchen Kommentatoren kommt, kann das Alter aber auch noch nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten sein. 

Interessantes Special für jeden SW-Fan. Mal etwas Off-Topic:
Könnt Ihr irgendwelche Bücher zum SW-Universum empfehlen?


----------



## NeoGenesis (14. November 2014)

gornhador schrieb:


> Und du betreibst jetzt keine Haarspalterei?


Doch, na klar


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

gornhador schrieb:


> Und du betreibst jetzt keine Haarspalterei?
> Bei dem Niveau was von manchen Kommentatoren kommt, kann das Alter aber auch noch nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten sein.
> 
> Interessantes Special für jeden SW-Fan. Mal etwas Off-Topic:
> Könnt Ihr irgendwelche Bücher zum SW-Universum empfehlen?



neben dem Klassiker der das ganze Brauchbare EU überhaupt erst richtig in Schwung gebracht und auf der Großen Bühne gezeigt hat das Tie In Novels nicht Müll sein müssen, der Thrawn Trilogie
Ich würde sagen das die X-Wing Reihe gut sind und auch Die Macht des Todesstern war ein gutes Buch das auch jedemenge Verweiße auf die Spiele enthält
Man kann aber auch die Filmbücher lesen sich auch, nicht unbedingt super, aber es Erweitert das Universum der Filme schon, wie z.B. die gestrichene Szene von der Toschey Station oder wo Luke das Feuergefecht im Orbit beobachtet


----------



## moeykaner (14. November 2014)

/add Jedi Knight. Meine Hoffnungen ruhen darauf, dass ich irgendwann mal wieder ein vergleichbares Jedi Knight 4 in den Händen halte


----------



## MrFob (14. November 2014)

Also, dass die Jedi Knight Reihe hier fehlt wurde ja schon hinreichend ... aeh ... diskutiert.

Moechte nur noch auf zwei Bildunterschriften hinweisen:


> Der erste Teil von Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, war eines der ersten Star Wars-Spiele, die auf den Markt kamen.


Hm, die Haelfte der Spiele in der Liste sind ja schon aelter als KotOR.

Und bei Force Unleashed heist es, man duerfe nicht zum Lichtschwert greifen. Ich glaube da fehlt ein "nur".


----------



## 0sm0 (14. November 2014)

MrFob schrieb:


> Also, dass die Jedi Knight Reihe hier fehlt wurde ja schon hinreichend ... aeh ... diskutiert.
> 
> Moechte nur noch auf zwei Bildunterschriften hinweisen:
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für deine konstruktive Kritik! Die Bildunterschriften hab ich gleich ausgebessert. 

An die anderen kann ich wieder nur sagen, dass diese Liste meine persönliche Meinung widerspiegelt. Ich bin riesiger "Star Wars"-Fan und das auch schon seit Jahren und meinetwegen könnten auch alle Spiele, die je zum Thema veröffentlicht wurden, in der Liste stehen. Aber es ist nun einmal eine Auswahl von nur 10 Spielen und es gibt, anders als zum Beispiel bei dem Special über die besten Soundtracks, nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Games, die sich um Star Wars drehen. Deshalb habe ich mich für nur 10 von ihnen entschieden. Leider habe ich da nicht den Geschmack von euch allen oder von der Mehrheit aller Star Wars-Fans getroffen, aber das passiert auch bei anderen Specials und lässt sich nicht vermeiden  Wie gesagt, es wird auf jeden Fall ein Update geben und da wird selbstverständlich euer Wunsch enthalten sein. Vielleicht fallen euch auch noch ein paar mehr Ergänzungen ein, also Spiele, von denen ihr euch wünscht, dass sie in der Liste stehen! Dann werden die das nächste Mal natürlich auch dabei sein!


----------



## Gandalf1107 (14. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich
> Nein, es ist nicht offensichtlich
> 
> Noch viel zu lernen du hast, Padawan
> Generell sollten eigentlich alle erstmal in sich gehen und sich Fragen was man von Meister Yoda hätte gelernt haben sollen.



Grammatik auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht.


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2014)

Also meine Liste hätte auch anders ausgesehen. JK (wenigstens Outcast), das um Welten bessere Tie-Fighter statt X-Wing oder eher X-Wing Alliance, sowie  Empire at War wären da beispielsweise dabei gewesen.
Aber über das Fehlen von Dark Forces sollte sich keiner wundern, das ist immerhin noch indiziert. 

Star Wars Galaxies ist übrigens nicht mehr (nur noch auf Privatservern). *g*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Star Wars Galaxies ist übrigens nicht mehr (nur noch auf Privatservern). *g*



Es ist trotzdem eine Erwähnung wert! *in tiefe Trauer versink*


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich
> Nein, es ist nicht offensichtlich
> 
> Noch viel zu lernen du hast, Padawan
> Generell sollten eigentlich alle erstmal in sich gehen und sich Fragen was man von Meister Yoda hätte gelernt haben sollen.



Grammatik? 

Ich will auch die Jedi Knight Spiele drin. Empire at War gehört auch dazu und Rebellion ist zumindest eine Randnotiz wert. Rrepublic Commando hingegen sollte man echt raus nehmen. Das war eher verhunzt


----------



## LOX-TT (15. November 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Republic Commando hingegen sollte man echt raus nehmen. Das war eher verhunzt



Da hat mich vor allem der riesige Stilbruch gestört, fand das Charakter-Desing furchtbar und völlig anders als das der Filme. Alleine schon diese unsäglich hässlichen Kampfdroiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bevier (15. November 2014)

MrFob schrieb:


> Moechte nur noch auf zwei Bildunterschriften hinweisen:
> 
> Hm, die Haelfte der Spiele in der Liste sind ja schon aelter als KotOR.



Darauf hatte ich auch schon hingewiesen, wurde jedoch geflissentlich übersehen. Vermutlich weil ich auch gleich auf den Ursprung der falschen Aussage hingewiesen habe ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. November 2014)

Bevier schrieb:


> Darauf hatte ich auch schon hingewiesen, wurde jedoch geflissentlich übersehen. Vermutlich weil ich auch gleich auf den Ursprung der falschen Aussage hingewiesen habe ^^



Es wurde doch korrigiert...


----------



## DassemLamora (1. Dezember 2014)

Mir wär als erstes Spiel direkt Jedi Knight 2 in den Sinn gekommen.



gornhador schrieb:


> Interessantes Special für jeden SW-Fan. Mal etwas Off-Topic:
> Könnt Ihr irgendwelche Bücher zum SW-Universum empfehlen?




Ich hab mir vor kurzem "Darth Bane - Schöpfer der Dunkelheit" angeschafft und gelesen. Mir persönlich gefiel das Buch soweit und  werde mir in Kürze definitv Teil 2 und 3 kaufen, da ich wissen möchte wie es mit ihm weitergeht  Vermutlich danach noch die Bände zu The old republic, von denen auch einige von dem Autoren von Darth Bane stammen.


----------

